# Marimo Moss ball plant



## emj (Dec 15, 2010)

I was wondering, would a Marimo Moss ball plant do well in a 20g tank with zebra
danos at 78 degrees? What would be a live plant that would be ideal for this tank?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Moss ball would be ok for this aquarium. How much light do you have going into your aquarium? The type of light you are using? Here is a picture of one of my moss balls.








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've heard moss balls come rife with snails if you're not careful. I would suggest if you don't want snails and don't have any invertebrates like shrimp in your tank to dose the tank with copper while introducing the moss ball to nip the snails in the bud, so to speak.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

So far I have never ran in that problem. I guess anything can come in a moos ball. *old dude


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

All depends on the source of where you get it really. And if you have shrimp, I would definately recommend these.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't think you can reasonably expect to have aquatic plants without snails. I know some people can dip plants and try to prevent them, but it happens. If you don't want snails, the best thing to do is get a snail eating fish (some loaches/puffers/goldfish) or an assassin snail. So far I've just leasurely squashed bladder snails, and left the malaysian trumpet snails alone, as I like them more. 

I gotta get one of those marimo balls for my shrimp. Can you cut them, or do anything to alter the shape? I've got a fairly natural looking environment, and I don't think the marimo ball would look right in it though some mossy "stones" might look good.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

There is a moss ball in the LFS by my house in their planted tank with co2, the things gotta be the size of a cantalope.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

mfgann said:


> Can you cut them, or do anything to alter the shape?


Yep, you can cut them in half to make additional ones. I've seen people cut them and wrap them around driftwood and rocks as well.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Hmm.. Looks like a trip to petsmart may be in the near future. I'm sure my shrimp thank you.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Why, exactly, do shrimp enjoy moss balls over other plants?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

The moss ball captures all kinds of goodies in the water that other plants don't.


----------

